# Cardinal Tetras for my 10 gal



## JeremyChase (May 23, 2006)

An image of my tank. (humble and BGA infested)


----------



## erijnal (Jun 19, 2006)

8 might be a little too cramped since cardinal tetras grow to at least an inch and a half. 6 sounds like a more reasonable number. Even with only 6 cardinals though, you'll be looking to feed only once a day to reduce the waste build-up in your 10 gallon.


----------



## yoink (Apr 21, 2005)

I have a similar setup with a betta, six neons, and three bronze corys. They all do fine together. The tank is very heavily planted and gets weekly 30% water changes. I would go for six.


----------



## crazie.eddie (May 31, 2004)

I would think NONE. Cardinal tetras are shoaling fish. A 10 gallon tank doesn't really give them much room to shoal. Sure, they can survive if you feed them, but they won't be happy.

You would really appreciate cardinals in a longer tank.

In a 10 gallon tank, guppies, endler's, platies, and other livebearers will do fine, since they just swim anywhere.


----------



## JeremyChase (May 23, 2006)

yoink said:


> I have a similar setup with a betta, six neons, and three bronze corys. They all do fine together. The tank is very heavily planted and gets weekly 30% water changes. I would go for six.


Which type of neons? What temperature do you run your tank at?

The only reason I want the cardinals over the neons is their temperature range..

Jer


----------



## JeremyChase (May 23, 2006)

crazie.eddie said:


> I would think NONE. Cardinal tetras are shoaling fish. A 10 gallon tank doesn't really give them much room to shoal. Sure, they can survive if you feed them, but they won't be happy.
> 
> You would really appreciate cardinals in a longer tank.
> 
> In a 10 gallon tank, guppies, endler's, platies, and other livebearers will do fine, since they just swim anywhere.


That is a concern to me.. I want to keep my LS happy!


----------



## TheOtherGeoff (Feb 11, 2003)

i would do cardinals. about a dozen of them.


----------



## JeremyChase (May 23, 2006)

TheOtherGeoff said:


> i would do cardinals. about a dozen of them.


I'm having trouble telling if you are serious.


----------



## yoink (Apr 21, 2005)

JeremyChase said:


> Which type of neons? What temperature do you run your tank at?
> 
> The only reason I want the cardinals over the neons is their temperature range..
> 
> Jer


Regular old neon tetras, Paracheirodon innesi. The tank has no heater, but the lights keep it at a steady 80F. What temperature are you planting to keep the tank at?


----------



## JeremyChase (May 23, 2006)

yoink said:


> Regular old neon tetras, Paracheirodon innesi. The tank has no heater, but the lights keep it at a steady 80F. What temperature are you planting to keep the tank at?


The tank is normally kept at 80F for the betta.. So I suppose the neons would be ok!

-Jer


----------



## ianmoede (Oct 1, 2004)

I've had a dozen held in my 10 gallon for a month now awaiting a 55 gallon, and they're perfectly happy with 4 flame tetras, 2 pearl gouramis and otos. Frequent water changes and filtration my friend. Keep in mind this is just temporary, but still, everyone is doing dandy.


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

I have 4 in my 10 gallon along with 4 guppies, 2 juvenile platys, and a ton of guppy fry. They're all happy. =)


----------

